# Staffy Puppies!



## cat001

Today I was asked by my sisters neighbour to take some pics of her pups, I went a bit late and only had 45 mins before all the pups got too tired playing and went to sleep!  I'll be going back Sunday when it's light so I can use natural light rather than flash...here's what I managed to capture...

The main camera hog! 

























Very sleepy pup

















One already in his dog crate









The mother dog (Tika)

















Will hopefully be posting more on Sunday!


----------



## plumo72

Awwww gorgeous  x


----------



## thedogsmother

Oooh gorgeous puppies, I would have taken the pics then gone home with a camera bag full of puppys lol


----------



## Acacia86

Oh how beautiful! I love the little one already in his crate! And mum is gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## Nicky10

I wouldn't have been able to leave without at least the first one :001_tt1:.


----------



## ..Janine..

lovely the camera hog is to cute


----------



## mezzer

_They are so adorable_


----------



## Becki&Daisy

:001_tt1: how gorgeous are they!?


----------



## celicababe1986

very nice pics, and pups are gorgeous too x


----------



## colliemerles

lovely pictures and such cute puppies,


----------



## aurora

thanks for sharing the lovely photo's of beautiful little puppies


----------



## cat001

Thanks all!  I got to admit I was very tempted to sneak a few under my jacket when I went home lol


----------



## alaun

lovely pics - mum's eyes are amazing


----------



## Inca's Mum

Lovely pictures, very well taken


----------



## Indie

Very cute puppies.


----------



## catz4m8z

Gorgeous!:001_tt1: I luv that beautiful brindle markings you get with Staff's.


----------



## cat001

More pup pics! 

I was at the house the entire day, the pups really love being with people, they fall asleep in your arms bless!


















































































and thats the lot!

I'm going back again on Tuesday lol!


----------



## Chell82xx

Awww what beautiful pics, thanks for sharing!! I love staff puppies they are so full of expression. I must agree that I wouldn't be able to leave without at least one. xx


----------



## Nicky10

I seriously would have snuck a few home :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:. So cute


----------



## mailong

omg! i want i want i want :001_tt1: they are georgeous!!!!!


----------

